# Ravenhearst Manor 09



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey guys,
well I'm slowly setting up since the begining of the month ive had items in my room, and This week have been putting items up in the house, The outside will be done on the big day Enjoy!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Video
Halloween 09 :: 100_4054.flv video by RavenhearstManor - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid741.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid741.photobucket.com/albums/xx52/RavenhearstManor/Ravenhearst%20Manor/Halloween%2009/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@xx52/RavenhearstManor/Ravenhearst%20Manor/Halloween%2009/100_4054


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks awesome! Some really cool stuff in there.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I love the projection of the murder haha


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

*Pumkins Have Been Carved*


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

pumpkins look great.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice pumpkins and great set up! Looks really cool with the special lighting! Love the window scenes.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

nice work


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Here are the final pictures have yet to edit and upload to my website hope you guys like them.
Halloween 09 pictures by RavenhearstManor - Photobucket


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Pictures From Halloween 09 are now on the website check it out;
http://www.wix.com/ravenhearstmanor/Ravenhearst-Manor


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That was totally awesome!


----------

